# goat in labor.. info please



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

We bought a pregnant goat at a livestock auction about a month ago. She is Huge. She is what my dad says as an old stock goat not sure what that is.. She a smaller full size goat and about the size of a truck. She is in labor and had been having contractions for about 45 minutes but no bubble yet.. Should I be worried??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she actively pushing? I would glove up and go in and see if there is a problem. If kids are tangled up, she won't be able to push them out.


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

can you walk me through it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to go in slowly. Start with a couple of fingers and just kind of massage. Then slowly add more fingers till you eventually have your whole hand in there. Then you will have to feel around and see what you feel.

The problem is that if you have no experience, you may have a hard time detangling kids. You have to figure out which legs go with which head so you aren't trying to pull out one kid's head and another kid's feet.

Is there anyone experienced around you that could come over and help?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What do you mean by " labor"? sometimes they will push a little..get up readjust..stretch some..what you want to see is a bubble and once that pops you will see the golden goo..she should be actively pushing with short rest in between once you see that...
If you decide to go in..make sure to scrub and wear gloves, no rings or finger nails, if you can..begin with only two finger and see what you feel in the canal...if you feel what seems to be two sets of hooves and nose then she is on task..I try not to go in until I know she is in trouble..such as signs of great distress..screaming with no visual of kids...early labor can last a while..its once the bubble burst that the clock begins..


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Just wanted to add, you should remove any rings and clip your nails short before going in. You don't want to tear her membranes!
Has she been lying down and pushing? They will sometimes have contractions off and on for a few hours before going into active labor - that is, lying down and really pushing. But once she is lying down, those babies should be out within half an hour, usually less. If not, something is wrong.
Sorry, we were posting at the same time, happybleats...


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

she pushes and screams and then gets up moves around lays down.. repeat.. no bubble.. just contractions...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You've got to go in or get someone who knows how to take care of birthing. She is in trouble and needs help.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, you definitely should go in if she is pushing and screaming. If you can try calling a vet just incase you can't get them out.


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

I did call vet..he said to give her another hour. I think she may be progressing some. she has part of a bubble coming out then goes back in so I think she may be getting closer..


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

we are out in the barn in about 30 degree weather with te camping heater. got everything ready to go in if I have to but I think she may be progressing some now


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

You should really atleast check to see if you can feel feet and a nose, if you wait too long the placenta can start to detach and the babies will suffocate.


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

ok I checked her. i got about half of a finger in and felt the head/feet so I will give her a little while longer and start helping her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good. Then it sounds like you have a normal birth going. Just keep an eye on her. Make sure the coating on the baby is wiped off the face quickly.


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

I had that with my last kidding. Her water broke and she started pushing and slowly I started seeing the kid's bubble but it was taking longer than normal and it kept coming out and going back in. So when I looked I couldn't see any hooves or nose presenting and decided I needed to go in. Turned out the kid was breech and with some help repositioning a little all of the sudden my doe was able to push him out. The other two kids came out quickly after that.


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Oops like I was late on the posting! Good luck!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

It's better to help a little early than late. Things should go pretty fast now; if they don't, I would go in.


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

first baby was breach and stillborn. Second baby was stillborn as well. I think she was bred to a huge goat because the babies were too big for her. Called the vet again to get him to come out and he doesnt do house calls on Sunday. So I guess I am gonna have to tell the goats no emergencies on Sunday.The babies were as big as my baby pygmy goats and they are month old. I am soo sad.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss. How horrible and vet won't do house calls on a Sunday. I do understand but REALLY???? I sure would be contacting a new vet to have available. Something else you might do is try to find another goat person around you so you can have some help when needed. We all need assistance at times.

I would giver her some Molasses water and spoil the heck out of her. She is in a lot of pain and heart broken.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am sorry you lost the babies. Hope mom is doing good.


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

shes up and drinking... keeping an eye on her. we live about 40 minutes from the closest small town so good vets are few and far between. I was not impressed with the one our vet referred us to. I wont be using him or them anymore


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I just got back from a town run..I'm so sorry her babies didn't make it...I'm very happy you had so many people here to help you through this...I too think its time to search for a new vet..or an experienced goat person near by that can help you...always good to have some one near to support you in times of emergency.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry that happened what a terrible thing.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am very sorry for you and for your doe. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

Lesson learned I guess. Don't buy cute pregnant goats at a livestock auction. All babies born here from now on we will know who bred whom.there were three total. Two girls and a boy all three breech.She ate some for us just now and afterbirth is out . gave her molasses water. Seems to be doing good.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good..glad she is drinking..poor mama..a lot to go through. I agree with you...control your herd is the best plan....she is lucky you brought her home instead of a buy and sell person who usually cares very little for the well being of the goat... she is going to be just fine in your care.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

:hug:


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

I am still peed off at the vet..I asked about a c section and he said those are expensive most people opt to not have them and just kill the animal.. I was like well if there is a baby in there I want it out.Yes I think she will be ok. we started her on antibiotic and I have probiotics I think I will give her some in the morning..Is it weird to have all three babies breech?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..Im so sorry the vet treated her like a piece of trash...Why folks cannot see the value in this wonderful animals I dont understand!! They provide milk, fiber, meat and plenty of joy..they are worthy of study and investment...sure there comes a time when we must make the hard choice but that vet was way out of line...Do find another vet...even if you have to drive a bit to find a good one..
As for the breech babies...Im wondering if lack of proper nutrition might be the problem and vit. deficiency ..hope fully some can shine a light on that question..


----------



## fitchfarm (Mar 3, 2013)

went and checked on her this morning and she is up and eating and drinking.. I think she will be ok I just hate losing her three gorgeous babies. I know how much I love my real babies it must be hard on her.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

My c-sections were $300., so about what a kid cost! That to save a productive adult is not spending too much, in my opinion. Would the vet have opened his office if you'd brought her there? Because, I've taken my doe to the vets office for that. Both times, after office hours.

Once I had a problem with a horse, it was bleeding to death, called the vet, he said "If you can bring her in, that's faster then me trying to find your place in the country". And, he was right. Got the horse in and she was saved.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Boy you got lucky with your c section costs, the first one I got done on a doe cost over $1200 and was 3 hours away, could never breed the doe again either because she got a horrible hernia where they made the insicion (which I later paid another $300 in attempt to fix it, and it didn't). I have another doe I had to get a c section done on that cost about $600 and I had to drive an hour.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OMgosh, sometimes I think some Vets have a "charge what the market will bear" type of pricing system. There is a huge "price range" for vets here. Most of the time I feel my Vet charges a fair price.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My vet charged me $175..pulled three huge dead kids..but that was a few years ago...he does try to keep things reasonable...


----------

